# Inexpensive Open Face Costumes: Which are cuter, Kigurumi or these?



## Trail Horse (Apr 18, 2010)

I've noticed Kigurumi costumes seem to be pretty popular and I'm curious. I'm not saying Kigurumi aren't cute because they are, but personally, as far as open face costumes,  I prefer these style:

http://www.ksafari.com/category_41/Adult Costumes.htm
Facbook Album with lots more photos
Several examples here too:
http://www.brandsonsale.com/adult-animal-costumes.html

I have this horse:
http://www.brandsonsale.com/ca-013498.html
And the giraffe:
http://www.brandsonsale.com/ca-012714.html

I admit many of them are just stupid looking and you may think all of them are. Many furs don't like open face costumes at all. But I think they are great for Halloween, for parties, or for just wearing around the house. They are inexpensive compared to a full fursuit and they are more like fursuits than Kigurumis are. I prefer a full fursuit most of the time, but there are times when it's better not to have your face covered.
I wore my giraffe at FC2009 and some people liked it, but no one seemed interested in getting one for themselves. So I'm wondering what the general consensus is. 

Why are Kigurumis more popular? (at least they seem to be) It must be the Anime interest because I know Anime is very popular, especially among furs.

In case you don't know what Kigurumi costumes are, here are some examples:
http://www.akinaiblog.com/category/Kigurumi - Costumes/Kigurumi

So, what do you think?


----------



## Amethyst (Apr 19, 2010)

I think those ones "western" ones are usually associated with fancy dress and maybe being a bit tacky whereas the kigurumis are different and have that more cuter "baby suit" look.

I like animals hoodies if that counts. It means you can go outside without looking too dorky.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 19, 2010)

Dude, my gf got me into the whole furry thing. and I swear to you the first time she put on a fursuit, I thought she was trying to dress up as a playboy bunny.


----------



## VitaiSlade (Apr 19, 2010)

I think they are both ugly. But then, I don't like the open face costumes. :/


----------



## Charlie (Apr 19, 2010)

They look odd, you got kids with animal heads.. on their heads


----------



## Vriska (Apr 19, 2010)

I like the very very last one.
I don't really like open face but that one is cute. :3


----------



## Acisej (Apr 20, 2010)

Kigurumi, those other ones creep me out. D:

Plus, kigurumi and PJs, not costumes, sooooo they're probably hella comfier. xD


----------



## Trail Horse (Apr 20, 2010)

Acisej said:


> Kigurumi, those other ones creep me out. D:
> 
> Plus, kigurumi and PJs, not costumes, sooooo they're probably hella comfier. xD



Heh, yeah the Kigurumis I've seen aren't made with faux fur like the other costumes. As fursuiters know, wearing faux fur can be excessively warm and cozy.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Apr 20, 2010)

DO NOT LIKE.


----------



## xcliber (Apr 20, 2010)

The Kigus are cuter. Been meaning to get one.


----------



## Kohaku Chimaera (Apr 20, 2010)

Kigus, for sure.

The more "Westernized" ones give me an almost sort of...Pedo vibe.  :'C

Plus they don't look all that well-made. :S


----------



## Trail Horse (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow, not much love here. I don't see a whole lot of difference in the two, except the regular animal costumes are furrier and the Kigu's are definitely Asian looking.


----------



## DaxCyro (Apr 20, 2010)

Well, I'm in the "Don't like open face costumes" group myself. I like when costumes (both furry and nonfurry) are complete. By that I mean someone has put a lot of time/money/resources in it and focused on details. Open face costumes are for me a bit like a pirate wearing a cowboy hat. It doesn't create the same illusion a fursuit, well made pirate costume or a simple mime costume creates. 

As for the "kigurumi". I can't really compare them to neither fursuits nor animal costumes as I consider them pajamas. However they have their charm as they're something unique in their own way.
The "western" version feels more like a normal and cheap animal costume compared to both fursuits and kigumuri. 



> I wore my giraffe at FC2009 and some people liked it, but no one seemed  interested in getting one for themselves.


It's like trying to buy a reasonable car while at a car show. 
You just can't stop thinking about the once looking most expensive.
"Ohh... look at that shiny new car packed with accessories, big engine and lots of room"


----------



## Trail Horse (Apr 21, 2010)

It's pretty obvious that no one is going to be impressed by these costumes at a con and I never expected that. And I never suggested them as a replacement for full fursuits. But like I said initially, I think they're great for certain situations. I mean a full fursuit doesn't really work well at a non-furry costume party. I think it's cool too that there's an interest outside of the furry community in dressing up in animal costumes. I think that's a good thing for us furs. 
Another thing I find interesting is that many furs will wear either ears and a tail or a full fursuit. But from what I'm seeing here, something in between those is often frowned upon.


----------



## Wooge (Mar 5, 2011)

Yeah I think the Japanese kigurumi ones are WAY better. They are pretty comfortable and you can wear them without it being a 'fancy dress' thing. They've been pretty popular recently - there's a website that has loads of different animals called Animal Costumes Shop.


----------



## Deo (Mar 5, 2011)

I don't mind kigus. But the other costumes freak me out. Especially since they are pretty much a 'child-only' costume. It's freaky.


----------



## jeff (Mar 5, 2011)

both are stupid
but i think these kigus are better than other kigus http://customkigurumi.bigcartel.com/

because kigus have nothing to do with animal masturbators they are costumes that are popular in california and nyc parties for their eccentricity and are linked to numerous art subcultures like radical sewing circles as well as anime nerds and japanophiles as numerous groups try to mine what is unpopular and commonly considered trash and make it into dumb fun


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 5, 2011)

Trail Horse said:


> It's pretty obvious that no one is going to be impressed by these costumes at a con and I never expected that. And I never suggested them as a replacement for full fursuits. But like I said initially, I think they're great for certain situations. I mean a full fursuit doesn't really work well at a non-furry costume party. I think it's cool too that there's an interest outside of the furry community in dressing up in animal costumes. I think that's a good thing for us furs.
> Another thing I find interesting is that many furs will wear either ears and a tail or a full fursuit. But from what I'm seeing here, something in between those is often frowned upon.


 
I'm with most people in that I don't really like them and think the Western ones are just tacky, but I do agree that I could be fine with wearing one to a non-furry dress up party, because I still get to be a silly animal.

The difference with wearing a tail and ears to those is that the tail thing is more like a neko thing. I think the human face under an animal face with a big baggy body isn't as nice is all.
*shrug*


----------



## xcliber (Mar 5, 2011)

I wish they were cheaper.

Also: necro


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 5, 2011)

Check the most recent post time before posting.


----------

